# gmirror and gstripe



## none (Nov 19, 2008)

hail,

I have an old AthlonXP 1700+ running 7-STABLE:

FreeBSD xxx 7.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 7.1-PRERELEASE #1: Thu Nov 13 23:54:59 BRT 2008     root@xxx:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/xxx  i386

where I have two 750GB Seagate SATA Disks. They are divided as two slices, around the first 120GB are gathered in gmirror, and what left is in gstripe. so that's whats going on. if the machine locks, and fsck comes to make its job, the box just gets slower and slower till I have to reset it the hard way. to make it not lock after just 5 minutes I have to boot and umount the "arrays", and then run fsck_ufs on them. so this way I can have the box running again.

as I can't count on no power outage till the end of days, what can I do ?

i just recompiled stable to make it stop this, but no go here ...

this is an AthlonXP as said, running on EPoX kt600 based board, sata I is from via southbridge and 1GB of RAM. just another 40GB disk to the system.

thanks,

none


----------

